# Vitamin D3 Ddrops 90 giọt



## pham van quyet (24/7/19)

Vitamin D3 Ddrops 90 giọt giúp bé chống còi xương thấp còi, chống mồ hôi trộm, ngủ giật mình hay thức giấc . Sản phẩm được hội nhi khoa Canada và Hoa Kỳ khuyển nên sử dụng cho trẻ.
Là ông bố, bà mẹ ai cũng mong cho con mình khôn lớn phát triển vững chắc theo từng ngày. Mong cho con cao lớn cũng là mong ước chính đáng của mẹ . Nhưng mỗi đứa trẻ lại có chế độ ăn khác nhau và khả năng hấp thụ vào cơ thể riêng.
Canxi vô cùng quan trọng trong quá trình hình thành khung xương ở trẻ. Nhưng để tổng hợp được canxi thì không thể kể đến vai trò vô cùng quan trọng của vitamin D3. D3 tham gia vào quá trình hấp thụ canxi, phốt pho ở ruột và thận, điều hòa nội tiết tố trong cơ thể.
Cho con phơi nắng là một cách để giúp bé hấp thu vitamin D ở dưới da. Nhưng với thời tiết mưa nắng thất thường, mùa đông không có nắng, mẹ quá bận bịu không có thời gian tắm nắng cho bé. Vì vậy việc bổ sung vitamin D3 là điều vô cùng cần thiết cho trẻ.
Nghiên cứu rất nhiều tài liệu, theo kinh nghiệm thực tế nuôi trẻ. Shopmebao.vn xin giới thiệu đến các mẹ Vitamin D3 - Baby Ddrops 90 giọt luôn được đánh giá 5 sao, Sản phẩm luôn luôn quá tải và cháy hàng , không kịp phục vụ nhu cầu của các bé.





​_*Tác dụng của sản phẩm *_
- Sữa mẹ chỉ cung cấp 10% vitamin D3 mà đứa trẻ cần. Vitamin D3 Ddrops  được sản xuất từ nguyên liệu thiên nhiên kết hợp từ ánh sáng mặt trời và các thực phảm cung cấp đủ liều lượng D3 cần thiết cho đứa trẻ.
- Vitamin D3 Ddrops  được sản xuất từ công nghệ lấy ánh sáng mặt trời, sản phẩm không chứa ngô, lúa mì, đậu nành. Hoàn toàn tự nhiên không gây độc hại , an toàn cho trẻ,
- Với mỗi giọt có thể cung cấp cho cơ thể trẻ khoảng 400 I.U – tương đương 10mcg ( gấp khoảng 7 lần lượng vitamin D có trong sữa mẹ ).
- Dạng lỏng dễ chia giọt dễ uống, bé dễ hấp thu và dễ tiêu hóa.

_*Đối tượng sử dụng *_
Trẻ sơ sinh trở lên.

_*Hướng dẫn sử dụng Vitamin D3 Ddrops hiệu quả nhất *_
Mỗi ngày cho bé uống 1 giọt vào buổi sáng. Lưu ý không cho bé  uống buổi tối vì dễ gây khó ngủ .
Mẹ có thể cho bé uống trực tiếp từ ống nhỏ hoặc pha vào sữa, nước cho trẻ uống.

_*Thông tin sản phẩm Vitamin D3 Ddrops*_
Xuất xừ Mỹ
Quy cách đóng gói hộp 2.5ml tương đương 90 giọt dùng trong 3 tháng ,
Hãng sản xuất Ddrops

_*Tầm quan trọng của vitamin D3 với sự phát triển của trẻ *_
- Vitamin D3 - vitamin của ánh nắng mặt trời. Nó được tổng hợp dưới da và dự trữ trong các mô mỡ để sử dụng về sau .
- D3 là một thành phần thiết yếu cho sự phát triển của xương . Đây là giai đoạn hệ xương phát triển khỏe mạnh và nhanh nhất. Vì vậy bổ sung D3 đẩy đủ và hợp lý vào thời điểm đầu đời của bé là thật sự quan trọng.
- D3 sẽ giúp trẻ nhanh mọc răng, chóng biết ngồi, nhanh biết đi, tránh được tình trạng chân vòng kiềng.

_*Giá Vitamin D3 Ddrops tốt nhất *_
Giá 430.000 đ / sp

_*Mua Vitamin D3 Ddrops ở đâu ? *_
Đến với Shopmebao.vn để lựa chọn những sản phẩm cho mẹ và bé yêu . Sản phẩm luôn bảo đảm chính hãng và giá tốt nhất thị trường


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (24/7/19)

rất hay


----------

